# What size mixer(s) are needed for small "butter" bakery in metro area



## lisa cosgrove (Jul 26, 2014)

I am in the process of opening a bakery and purchased a 20 quart mixer.  I have a strong hunch that I need to get an additional 20 qrt or larger.  Can someone help confirm or not?

Thank you


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

what products are you wanting to make?


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Have you considered buying a larger mixer with different capasity bowels? I have one mixer that has a 100ltr bowel as well as a 70 and 50. I can get a 40 but dont need it. You do need different attatchments for each bowel but it does make your mixer more flexiable. 

Say you get a larger size with the smaller bowel then you can get the larger size as your needs grow.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Lagom has a very good idea. Also if you are going to run batters, 3 phase tend to be less expensive. They can be run off a converter

box. The boxes are relatively cheap 100-150 bucks. I run a small 60 off one with no problems.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I hate to even bring this up (kinda dumb question ) but do you have a counter stand mixer or two (6-7 quarts) for recipe design and small batch needs?

Whew.

Now that that is off my chest....  it depends how large your production needs are, but yes you will be needing something larger.

Lagom and panini both offer great solutions and as both have been in F&B since forever it is advice you can take to the bank.

Being perpetually curious as well as a world class busybody ..... will you be specializing or do the whole bakery cases full of yummy cookies and pastries and artisan bread thing?

OBTW... welcome to Chef Talk, Lisa!

mimi


----------



## lisa cosgrove (Jul 26, 2014)

Will be making sticky buns, babkas, cookies, muffins, scones, and other assorted pastries.  Do you have a recommendation?   We already purchased a 20 quart table model, plan on getting a 6 qrt for small batch mixing.   I wasn't aware they make models with different size bowl compatibility.  I guess I need to do more homework.

So glad I found this bakers' forum.  Thanks to all for responding so quickly!


----------



## lisa cosgrove (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you have a recommendation?   We already purchased a 20 quart table model, plan on getting a 6 qrt for small batch ingredients.   I wasn't aware they make models with different size bowl compatibility.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Lisa,

If you are planning on doing yeast dough's then you need a workhorse. The 20qt will probably be your smallest. The smaller 6qt mixers will just be disposables.  The larger mixers 60 have a collar on them to use smaller bowls.

You might find it better to do larger batches of dough and retard some for  future use.

On things like sticky buns(yeast)... "the dough needs to keep up to you". If you're trying to "keep up to the dough", something need correction.

best of luck

I also recommend Stainless bowls and hooks for dough. Aluminum is not healthy for anyone.


----------



## lisa cosgrove (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Panini,  I don't think I have the space for a 60 quart but will need to figure that out.  What about dough sheeters?  Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Dough Sheeter? Wow

I'm an old Rondo guy. But it's a $$$$ investment. I personally would work my way "hand rolling" into a sheeter need. This gives your employees and yourself the respect you need for doughs. JMHO


----------

